# Still bleeding after miscarriage - when will it stop?



## josie1234

Hi, I started bleeding at what I thought was 12 weeks, started off bright red, went to hospital and they done tests, HCG reading didn't read right, they thought I was only few weeks gone which was strange as had positive pregnancy test 4 weeks prior. Had to go for scan next day and found out I was 11 weeks but baby's heart had stopped at 9 weeks. Absolutely gutted. Really feel for people going through this as it is truly awful. I was going to go for DnC but naturally miscarried over the weekend. This was all about 2 weeks ago and still bleeding. Looked like the bleeding was finishing but then comes again. How long will this last?


----------



## tuckie27

I would recommend you get a D&C. I kept bleeding after my 1st loss and thought it would get better and ended up losing A TON of blood one night 2 weeks after I thought I m/c'd and ended up back in ER getting an emergency D&C and they said I was really lucky I had a good heart because I was borderline for needing a blood transfusion but luckily I didn't. I don't know if yours is as bad as mine was, but the whole story is in my journal linked in my siggy and if I could go back I would have just got a D&C.


----------



## tuckie27

Not trying to scare you either! Just didn't want you to have my awful experience.


----------



## FeLynn

I have had 3 losses all within 8ish months 6 pregnancies total. 

my most recent was june 1st I went in for scan and I was so happy to see my baby on the screen then the dr broke my heart when he said theres no heart beat "your babys dead" i cried my eyes out. I couldnt believe my fears came to a realtiy again. I was so angry everyone around kept assuming I would be okay bc of a heart beat and this and that but here I was with a dead baby inside of me. 

June 5th I had a d&e went home the same day. bleeding wasnt too bad the next day it picked up and the next day it got even heavier. I was soaking pads within like 20 mins. But I had my kids kindergarten and 2nd graduations that I refused to miss. My dr seen me after I was done with my kids school stuff, he put me on meds to help with bleeding and to fight a possible infection. I had horrible cramps and my belly was really sore it hurt anytime anyone touched it or bumped it. the bleeding would change from bright to dark, from thick to thin, from heavy to spotting.

11 days later I was at a relay event in support of my mother and I had to call my dr. My bleeding started to pick up, I was having sharp pains ontop on cramps I tried to suck it up. I woke up and I was soaked in blood and had hand fulls of blood clots in my under wear. I looked a bloody mess b/c I was trying to dump the clots into the toilet and they were falling down my pants had blood all over the place. My dr told me to go to the emergency room. I did as soon as I could get my family to watch my kids. They did a pelvic check and said I had not too much more blood inside of me and this should be just about done. They did urine and blood test and made me take an IV for fluids. ER dr thought I should be done in a short time frame, until he called my dr and my dr requested a ultrasound and said I needed 2 units of blood.

I was in a car accident 5 days prior to going to the ER so we were unsure if my belly hitting the steering wheel caused my bleeding or if it was the small amount of remains that was left inside of me. I still was bleeding at the time of the accident but it had slowed down then picked back up a couple days after, so who knows. My dr said I could take a pill that would help expel the retained products on conception or I could have another d&e. I honestly just wanted this all done and over with this loss was really hard on me. I figured once it was over maybe I can start to accept my loss and start to heal. So I had another d&e.

to this day I am still bleeding, for the past week its more of a spotting but its a little more then that b/c if I dont put something in my underwear it leaks through. Honestly I have ruined so many of my underwear and pants I just want the bleeding to be done. I want it to stop so I can start my period and hopefully get back to normal.

good luck to you!


----------



## Emmy0320

Josie I bled for three weeks after my first miscarriage (fetal death at 9 weeks). About a week after I finally stopped bleeding my period started. Please keep us updated and hope that things sort themselves out. So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## sp92

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I miscarried naturally around the same time as you - between 10 and 12 weeks - and I bled heavily for 3 weeks straight, then another week of lighter bleeding and then it stopped. xx


----------



## amjon

I had about 3 weeks of bleeding before it stopped. It would stop and then start again throughout too.


----------



## Logiebear

Sorry for your loss hunny. After my natural mc I bled for 3 weeks, stopped for a week and then started again (that was my period) as I conceived that month then.

when I had a ERPC I bled for 14 days then stopped for 10 days and I had my period and conceived again the first month.

It can last for 30 days. If it lasts any longer or you get bad pains or it becomes discoloured go straight to your gp xx


----------



## AP

It lasted 4 weeks for me, however they should keep an eye on you to ensure everything is away x


----------



## nickynora

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

I bled for just over a week with my natural miscarriage, after that I had brown/pink discharge. However I was still getting +ve hpt 2 and 3 weeks after my miscarrige, this meant I had to have another scan to check that everything was gone.

Unfortunately they found a small amount of RPOC, so I ended up having an ERPC 3 weeks after my miscarriage. That was a week ago, and am still bleeding ever so slightly from the procedure.

Its worth getting checked out if your not sure hun, incase of RPOC and infection.

X


----------



## FeLynn

my bleeding is now a lighter spotting and its been over a month since my loss.


----------



## josie1234

Thank you for the replies. Sorry for the late response. It was about 3/4 weeks I bled, I had a water infection so got sorted with antibiotics. Hope you are all ok and I send lots of babydust to you. Still TTC and fingers crossed xx


----------



## SusieC

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering the same today. I have been bleeding for a month. I had a few days of spotting then 10 days of heavy bleeding, after that spotting then it kept looking like the bleeding was stopping only for it to start like the beginning of a period again. Is this normal? 2 days ago I started bleeding again like a heavy ish period- can I get my period after bleeding on/off all this time? I thought I had to have a while without bleeding first. To confuse things more I did an IC OPK and got a darkish line the other day (not dark enough to be positive but I tend to fade in and fade out either side of my LH surge). Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## josie1234

SusieC said:


> I know this is an old thread but I was wondering the same today. I have been bleeding for a month. I had a few days of spotting then 10 days of heavy bleeding, after that spotting then it kept looking like the bleeding was stopping only for it to start like the beginning of a period again. Is this normal? 2 days ago I started bleeding again like a heavy ish period- can I get my period after bleeding on/off all this time? I thought I had to have a while without bleeding first. To confuse things more I did an IC OPK and got a darkish line the other day (not dark enough to be positive but I tend to fade in and fade out either side of my LH surge). Any advice would be great, thanks

Susie, I am not sure if OPK would be accurate if you have been bleeding on/off for a while but I am not a medical expert. I would go to doctor just to check. My cycle is still not regular but averaging at 32 days so nightmare when ttc. Good luck to you xxxx


----------



## amjon

SusieC said:


> I know this is an old thread but I was wondering the same today. I have been bleeding for a month. I had a few days of spotting then 10 days of heavy bleeding, after that spotting then it kept looking like the bleeding was stopping only for it to start like the beginning of a period again. Is this normal? 2 days ago I started bleeding again like a heavy ish period- can I get my period after bleeding on/off all this time? I thought I had to have a while without bleeding first. To confuse things more I did an IC OPK and got a darkish line the other day (not dark enough to be positive but I tend to fade in and fade out either side of my LH surge). Any advice would be great, thanks

It's probably from hcg still in your system. Mine took 6 weeks to drop all the way down, then I did O again.


----------



## Neend00r

Hello,

I know this is an old post but I am going through the same thing, I had a natural miscarriage in Dec 27 and I was bleeding for three weeks, I checking my hcg level throughout this time and it was going down and within that three weeks it went down to zero. after two weeks I started spotting brown discharge and that went on for two weeks and after that I started spotting within a week I felt I had my period, I went to the doctor because I kept spotting and she said to see if it is slowing down she did some blood work which read everything was normal. Since then my spotting has been slowing down but it isnt ending, had anyone else been through this. I have not had a D and C but all of my blood work is normal.


----------

